# Is aikido for me?



## Manny (Aug 29, 2014)

I have some martial arts friends, in fact my  circle of friends is about martial arts and today one of them contacte me by facebook, he is a sandan in aikido, a doctor who is training aikido for about 20 years, I think he likes me because always invited me to practice aikido, in fact I went to his dojo on sundays for a short period of time but did not stay enough.

Now I think he sees something in me because everytime I saw him he always invited me to.... discover a very nice martial art in other words aikido.

Maybe because my korean formation (TKD) I don't feel confortable not trowing a single kick or hand tech on the mat ans ometimes I get bore about doing ukemis and ukemis but something I have to tell you is it really amazes me to se aikidokas doing his/her thing.

Don't know if I should go back to aikido classes because it's very dificult to me to empty my cup, I mean for almost 20+ years I been practicing TKD and the chip inside my mind is overloaded withj tkd.

Gosh!!! why is so dificult to learn aikido or blend with it?

Manny


----------



## K-man (Aug 29, 2014)

Manny said:


> I have some martial arts friends, in fact my  circle of friends is about martial arts and today one of them contacte me by facebook, he is a sandan in aikido, a doctor who is training aikido for about 20 years, I think he likes me because always invited me to practice aikido, in fact I went to his dojo on sundays for a short period of time but did not stay enough.
> 
> Now I think he sees something in me because everytime I saw him he always invited me to.... discover a very nice martial art in other words aikido.
> 
> ...


Manny your background is similar to mine in that we both started out with hard systems that focused on punching and kicking. I went to Aikido to add 'soft' to my repertoire, something that I found lacking in my original training. What I found in Aikido was far more than the Aikido alone. I found a greater understanding of my original training, and you still get to hit and kick  , just in a different way.
:asian:


----------

